# Spam von normaler deutscher Handynummer ?



## rainerp (13 Dezember 2015)

Sorry wenn ich hier "doofe Fragen" stelle, aber ich bekomme inzwischen oft SMS von normalen deutschen Handynummern mit Link auf irgendwelche Datingseiten meist, wo ich mich dann scheinbar kostenlos anmelden soll.
Hab ich denn eine Chance diese SMS loszuwerden ohne meine Handynummer zu ändern ?


----------



## Hippo (13 Dezember 2015)

Klar und schnell beantwortet - nö
Die telefonieren ganze Nummernblöcke ab und wennst dabei bist - Pech gehabt.
Nummernsperren funktionieren nicht bei SMS


----------



## JensKL (12 Januar 2016)

Ich denke die neue Android Version kann das !


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Januar 2016)

Es gibt m.W. auch bestimmte Apps, die das können.


----------



## Hippo (14 Januar 2016)

Ihr habt mich ja überredet. Und ihr wart bloß zu faul selber zu gurgeln - jawoll   

http://praxistipps.chip.de/sms-empfang-auf-android-sperren_3279

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwyLDEsImNvbS52bGFkbGVlLnNtc2JsYWNrbGlzdCJd


----------



## Traunsi (11 April 2016)

Da ich dasselbe Problem habe:
Welche Apps sind das denn, die das können ?


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2016)

Traunsi schrieb:


> Welche Apps sind das denn, die das können ?


Das sind keine Apps, das passiert mit dem Browser, egal welchen man nimmt.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 April 2016)

Doch, es gibt da schon Apps. Steht doch oben in dem Link auch schon.
Beispiel:
http://beste-apps.chip.de/android/a...er-app-vorsortieren,com.vladlee.smsblacklist/


----------



## obispo (23 April 2016)

Danke, den letzten kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## RaimundG (8 Mai 2016)

Wieso soll ich denn extra eine App installieren wenn Android das schon von Haus aus kann ??


----------



## Marco (8 Mai 2016)

RaimundG schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich denn extra eine App installieren wenn Android das schon von Haus aus kann ??


 Warum sollst? Hat Dir keiner geschrieben.


----------



## Dracher (8 Juni 2017)

Und wie geht das auf IPhone ?


----------

